# What pedal do I need?



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

To complete my boss board? Shoot me some options. Curious to see what other people think.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

OD1, OD3, Phaser,


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Analog delay?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

get rid on the 3 overdrive pedals and get a decent compressor.
Im sure you have an amp with enough overdrive/master volume/multiple channels, that will give you what you need way better then any overdrive pedal.
G.

PS
some day, someone will have to explain to me why they choose a 100 dollar overdrive pedal instead of using the
incredible overdrive/ crunch/ distortion that most decent amplifiers have built into their system.

_ooooops....seems like there are only 2 drive pedals....my bad..._


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Modulation. Chorus, flange, whatever turns your crank.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

GTmaker said:


> get rid on the 3 overdrive pedals and get a decent compressor.
> Im sure you have an amp with enough overdrive/master volume/multiple channels, that will give you what you need way better then any overdrive pedal.
> G.
> 
> ...


I don’t gig so compression is wasted on me. As for the drive pedals I play vintage fenders mainly and they’re set pretty clean, I use pedals for my dirt. No multi channel amps for me, I like simply things!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

3 ods? Does a tuner count as od now?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That board?

RV-6.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A compressor can also bring out different flavours from a distortion and make delays and chorus have a different feel. If it were my pedalboard, I'd drop the SD-1, and fill the (now) two empty slots with a CS-2 compressor and a PH-2 phaser. Or else a compressor and one of their Harmonist pedals. If you've never used one, I find both harmonizer and envelope-controlled filters (autowah) can lead one to think differently about picking and lead lines, even chords. A good kick in the arse for players who might feel like they're stuck in a rut. Assuming that your amp does not have reverb, or provides too narrow a range of reverb sounds, Budda's suggestion of an RV-6 or any other Boss reverb pedal, is also a very good one.

I have a BCB-60 that I've modded and want to use with more than 6 pedals. I didn't come with the foam inserts when I bought it anyway, so I was just going to lay down some velcro on the bottom.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> That board?
> 
> RV-6.


Reverb sucks!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

OC2 would be my pick.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Reverb sucks!


Get out.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

59 Bassman. 

Based solely on my own wants for a specific Boss pedal.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Rv-5


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Slowgear obviously.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Put me down for a reverb pedal.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Duh...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

PS-6 Harmonist pitch shifter. It has up, down, different intervals, key setting, and a whammy mode.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I second the RV-6. Depending on what you are using it for, maybe a GE-7 EQ. I am assuming that the Dimension C gives you some capacity for chorus?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

AW-3 Dynamic Wah.
Or an Octaver


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Boss - RC-3LS - Loop Station


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

HC-2


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Phaser or flanger. You need more mod. And I concur with your take on rev. I get mine from the room I'm in.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

On the other hand, ditch the TU3, get a TU12 that fits the top right corner, AW3 & FDR-1.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 287598


Ahh, YES!!!

BOSS' "poor man's" Flint. Great pedal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

wah


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)




----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

BLUES DRIVER


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

An EQ.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a video i did of the ps-6 soloing over a loop. A few mistakes, but its anazing for weird solos.

Ill send you a link tomorrow if this is on the radar.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Adcandour said:


> I have a video i did of the ps-6 soloing over a loop. A few mistakes, but its anazing for weird solos.
> 
> Ill send you a link tomorrow if this is on the radar.


My PS-6 started acting up (cutting out all signal) then it just outright died. MHammer checked it for me and without a schematic it's DOA.

Boss has the same bad repair policy. It would cost a new board plus a bench fee, in the $200 range.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

PH-1.

Your board needs some green.

C


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Narrowed down to a PH1, OC2 or a slow gear if I can find one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Narrowed down to a PH1, OC2 or a slow gear if I can find one.


I haven't seen a Slow Gear in a very long time.
A friend had one, but he sold or traded it.

i do have a PH1 I rarely use.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

zontar said:


> I haven't seen a Slow Gear in a very long time.
> A friend had one, but he sold or traded it.
> 
> i do have a PH1 I rarely use.


my birthday is June 2nd


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> my birthday is June 2nd


Maybe somebody here will buy it for you.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

zontar said:


> Maybe somebody here will buy it for you.


Do I have to do everything here!?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

May


RBlakeney said:


> Do I have to do everything here!?


Maybe.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Slow Gear is a disappointing pedal. Behringer made a clone of one for a while, and it may still be available. However, if you want a good version of the effect, get an EHX Attack Decay. It won't fit in the foam insert, but it's a terrific pedal (I bought one) and is surprisingly cheap for what it does.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Analog delay


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## CanadianDave (Jan 16, 2020)

Always fun to have a Big Muff on the pedalboard.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

^^ That's hilarious. Did you make it buffered?

C


----------



## CanadianDave (Jan 16, 2020)

Cardamonfrost said:


> ^^ That's hilarious. Did you make it buffered?
> 
> C


Thanks! I did not, just used the stock Boss switch with a relay bypass system (Demadash Effects' Incandenza Bypass), so it's true bypass.


----------

